# Tomcat und InitialContext



## nanostruct (15. März 2007)

Hallo, 

bin ein newbee was Tomcat angeht und habe ein Problem. Wie kann ich den InitialContex von Tomcat manipulieren? Habe folgender Code:

```
InitialContext ctx = new InitialContext();
DataSource ds = (DataSource) ctx.lookup("java:/comp/env/jdbc/DBName");
conn = ds.getConnection();
```
dabei wird mir eine Connection geliefert. Ich möchte aber auf eine andere Datenbank mit andere login-Daten zugreifen, habe aber kein Plan wo ich die login-Daten für die neue Datenbank ablegen muss. Wo ist dieser Ort wo mittels lookup nachgeguckt wird?

Und eine andere Frage:
Da ich das Project von jemand andreren übernommen habe und in dem Projectordner ziemlich alles drin ist, möchte ich es etwas 'säubern' und es in einer WAR-Datei packen. Egal welcher Module name ich bei Eclipse eingebe, bekomme ich die Meldung 'Module name invalid'. Hat jemand eine Idee woran das liegen kann und wie ich es fixen kann?

Danke im Voraus,

nanostruct


----------



## Thomas Darimont (15. März 2007)

Hallo,

schau mal hier:
http://www.tutorials.de/forum/java/224754-tomcat-und-db-anbindung.html



> Und eine andere Frage:
> Da ich das Project von jemand andreren übernommen habe und in dem Projectordner ziemlich alles drin ist, möchte ich es etwas 'säubern' und es in einer WAR-Datei packen. Egal welcher Module name ich bei Eclipse eingebe, bekomme ich die Meldung 'Module name invalid'. Hat jemand eine Idee woran das liegen kann und wie ich es fixen kann?


Benutzt du ein Spezielles Plugin für die JEE Webentwicklung oder das  WST  Plugin?

Gruß Tom


----------



## nanostruct (16. März 2007)

Hallo, 

@Tom - Danke für den Link. Hätte ich eigentlich selber finden können  

Verwende das WST Plugin.

cu nanostruct


----------

